# Is there a problem with the charity Thermometer?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I know there is a sticky from Nuke saying the charity thermometer is working, but the figures don't appear to add up.

Am I missing something?


Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

A couple of the donations are mentioned twice  and paypal does deduct a few pennies, but it is working, although at present anything paid directly into the bank account has to be added manually but Nuke is working on that.
Tina


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok I had a look and it didn't tally up properly as it wasn't showing all the donators.

I have added a message to say showing last 15 donators and checked the figures and it should all be on the nose now


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I was wondering if it is correct because £30 is there but then I sent another tenner as requested by Peter's donations. I can't see that there unless of course it is bundled which is OK of course but bundled with what.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a donation from someone called Artona for £147   

Just like to say it was not totally from me but from donations made from the attendees to the photo rally we organised at the studio last year.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Puss some of the donations if made in a group collection may just show as that, and I send all of the names of people who use direct bank transfer donations to Nuke for him to put on the thrmometer along with the amounts.
Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TinaGlenn said:


> Puss some of the donations if made in a group collection may just show as that, and I send all of the names of people who use direct bank transfer donations to Nuke for him to put on the thrmometer along with the amounts.
> Tina


I think I understand except I sent a chq.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If it came to me then as soon as it was cleared and in the bank Nuke would have been sent a PM with the amount, date and your name.
There have been a few that he didn't post up. But he was told about them and he is the only one that can update the totals there  
Sorry Puss

Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks TIna. Just because we are trying to max the Macmillian Nurses fund and every little helps. I did send u the chq as Lorna told me to get in contact with you when I asked what do about Peters wishes. No big deal but best to get things right. I am a stickler for confusion. 8)

Edit. Apologies to Mavis. For Lorna please read Mavis. I had just sent an email to Switerland to Lorna and it must have been on my mind thus not leaving much room. Sorry Mavis.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Absolutely Puss

Tina


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just noticed the money we collected at the New Year do at Southsea hasn't shown up on the barometer. Was this money part of the 2009 appeal or is it a one off donation to Macmillan?

Andy(the Doc)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are meaning the £90.00 collected with the whisky bottle 
Happyrunner has the money and he contacted me yesterday to tell me he has had trouble trying to pay it in because the charity is closed now.

I contacted Tina and she has since PM'd Mike to tell him the info he needs to pay it to her.
I believe Nuke has held paying the Macmillian Charity until the money is with him.
So the total should read another £90.00.

£2196.76 total


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mavis. Total slowly edging up. That bottle of whisky looks like its going on to be the most expensive whisky ever. Do you know when we get another opportunity to throw money at it?

andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

thedoc said:


> Thanks Mavis. Total slowly edging up. That bottle of whisky looks like its going on to be the most expensive whisky ever. Do you know when we get another opportunity to throw money at it?
> 
> andy


I think its being saved for the Hamble Rally in May.
Hope you will be there.
I never dreamt it would raise so much. :wink:


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Will be there with my fistful of pound coins. Look forward to seing you, seems ages since Brean.

Will the money still go to the Macmillan nurses?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't heard anything from happyrunner although I have PM'd several ways to pay into the account all easy and fast. The charity account isn't closed at all but we would like to be able to clear the total so that we can start fresh for this years Charity.

We will only credit money to the total when we have it in the bank and are holding off writing the total cheque until we have got this donation so that it all goes off together.

I would like to respectfully ask that if anyone is taking a collection, or running something to raise funds for our Charity at any time, please could they PM either myself or Nuke to let us know, it is rather worrying when we get PM's asking where money is that we have no knowledge of. It can save a lot of people PMing, questioning and posting and also possible misunderstandings, and we can give information of how to pay the money into the account quickly and easily. 

Donations can be paid in by direct bank transfer, straight over the counter at the bank, by cheque made out to Motorhome Facts Charity Account and sent to me and by paypal. 


It's a stunning total from 2009 for Macmillan far more than was hoped for originally, I hope that 2010 gets the same support and we can raise lots for Help the Heros

Tina


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Just realised I called Mavis, Lorna a few posts back. I have edited it. Very sorry but explanation at bottom of offending post.


----------

